# Dog-Bombed....at least that�s his story



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

*Dog-Bombed....at least that's his story*

This was a trade, but I am sticking it here in the bomb thread because that's what happened. @Sophie0503 offered to send a few noobs a La Careme, I took him up on it but insisted that I send him some sticks as well since folks had already been too kind and sent me so many nice sticks. I ended up shipping first and sent a half dozen or so of some middle of the road stick because honestly it's all I had at the moment. I expected a La Careme and a few bodyguards and boy, was I wrong!!! I got freaking decimated by this man and he said it was all the dog's fault. An AB Burner and killer assortment of sticks almost brought this big, tough Texan to tears. Can't thank you enough, Mike and Sophie. Mike and I have texted back and forth every day for a few weeks now and I'll tell you this...you won't find a kinder, more genuine BOTL. Thank you again, my friend. I'm speechless.








Who can be against us?


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

@Sophie0503... that's one special dog you got there!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Oh yea........forgot to warn everyone. Sophie bites hard.......  @Sophie0503

That brothers heart is bigger than Texas......


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Very nice !


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice hit! 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

WOW, great selection 


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> This was a trade, but I am sticking it here in the bomb thread because that's what happened. @Sophie0503 offered to send a few noobs a La Careme, I took him up on it but insisted that I send him some sticks as well since folks had already been too kind and sent me so many nice sticks. I ended up shipping first and sent a half dozen or so of some middle of the road stick because honestly it's all I had at the moment. I expected a La Careme and a few bodyguards and boy, was I wrong!!! I got freaking decimated by this man and he said it was all the dog's fault. An AB Burner and killer assortment of sticks almost brought this big, tough Texan to tears. Can't thank you enough, Mike and Sophie. Mike and I have texted back and forth every day for a few weeks now and I'll tell you this...you won't find a kinder, more genuine BOTL. Thank you again, my friend. I'm speechless.
> View attachment 214722
> 
> 
> Who can be against us?


Wow great hit! Great selection

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Hickorynut said:


> Oh yea........forgot to warn everyone. Sophie bites hard.......  @Sophie0503
> 
> That brothers heart is bigger than Texas......


That's no small feat, either. I'd like to remind everyone that Texas is bigger than France!

Who can be against us?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> Great hit
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


Humbling hit. I can't keep up with the big "dogs"!

Who can be against us?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TexaSmoke said:


> Humbling hit. I can't keep up with the big "dogs"!
> 
> Who can be against us?


Neither can I..lol

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

HA! Man that is an extension of the kindness and generosity that I have received from the folks here, best bunch of folks you coulda ever found are right here brother, that’s just a welcome to puff from me and Sophie brother, hope you enjoy the sticks buddy.. mike&sophie..


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Drop a good bomb...and blame it on the dog.
I like you style @Sophie0503
Nice hit!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice hit, your dog has better taste than I do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I’ve blamed a bit of flatulence on the dog, but never a bomb of this proportion!


Who can be against us?


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Who Let the Dogs Out?

Very nice hit indeed!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

What a beat down! Nice hit!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Very generous @Sophie0503! I'm not generally a NC smoker myself but, based on the bomb photos I've seen posted recently, it seems that maduro wrappers are popular. They sure look beautiful that's for sure.:vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

@Piper
I am a maduro fan and Sophie(Mike) knew that, but I've recently been bitten by the CC bug. Made my first order today. A box of Parti MF to start off on a good foot. Can't wait!

Who can be against us?


----------



## Ender1553 (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow, nice hit sofie! Those Hemingway sure are tasty!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sweet lighter and smokes.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Very nice selection of some great smokes!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

TSmoke is getting pounded.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That is complete and utter devastation, dog gone it....WOW!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow !


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

I love my burner......burned.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Wow... can’t trust dogs these days


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice Bomb...must be some dog...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------

